# Fallen angels army thoughts



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey guys was thinking about building a dark Angels fallen angels list and was just wondering what people would think is a good source codex to use. I was thinking of black legion based on the cypher dataslate saying that the formation uses chosen and the black legion chosen can be taken as troops. Or another thing I was thinking was using the dark Angels codex as they are still dark Angels albeit chaos tainted and just restrict their choices to those of the CSM book, so none of the new toys. Or if anyone can think of a different codex feel free to chime in. 

So what do you guys think. 

I've just picked up cypher and his dataslate so that's what got me thinking.


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

I suppose it really depends on what you want to field? Are your fallen so far gone to chaos they are nothing but raving lunatics or are they still 'loyal' to their cause?

To my mind a chaos warband fits more closely, just because I imagine them scavenging for parts and men to fill their ranks, either the black legion or the crimson slaughter


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You have to use Codex: Tyranids, it's actually written on a stone tablet that Rick Priestley inscribed as God dictated it to him. If you don't, a GW Thought Police squad comes round and boots your door in, dragging you away to the dungeon they have in the limestone caverns underneath Nottingham to pelt you with the stockpiles of old metal models they have until you scream for mercy.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> You have to use Codex: Tyranids, it's actually written on a stone tablet that Rick Priestley inscribed as God dictated it to him. If you don't, a GW Thought Police squad comes round and boots your door in, dragging you away to the dungeon they have in the limestone caverns underneath Nottingham to pelt you with the stockpiles of old metal models they have until you scream for mercy.


Surely it's the fabled plastic sisters they would do the pelting with, they sold off all that valuable metal.


----------

